# Slc. Final Touch 'Mendenhall' Am/Aos



## e-spice (Aug 19, 2012)

Easy blooming compact cattleya. The flowers tend to be salmon color as they first open, then fade to a pinkish color.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice to have fresh and "fading" both in the same blooming. Very pretty.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, and that gives a cool pic !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2012)

That's hot; where'd you get it?


----------



## e-spice (Aug 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> That's hot; where'd you get it?



Thanks. It came from Carter & Holmes.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 20, 2012)

Great form, they are very full flowers. And so neat to have two differen colora on the same plant. I imagine it is pretty compact too. My orchid society has a lot of cattleya people and they are always talking down about Carter and Holmes breeding line. I have always thought they have great plants.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Great form, they are very full flowers. And so neat to have two differen colora on the same plant. I imagine it is pretty compact too. My orchid society has a lot of cattleya people and they are always talking down about Carter and Holmes breeding line. I have always thought they have great plants.



Well thank you. I would love to hear more details about your fellow society members comments about Carter & Holmes. I always thought Carter & Holmes cattleyas were world class.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! I like the difference in color between the blooms.


----------

